# Setting up at the fair



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Thought I would share what i am doing. I am setting up a booth at the fair. Going to sell aloe vera and some herbs we grow. Also our Dixie flower soap. I think this will be a blast. My MIL said I should shave as no one wants to buy froma hairy old man. Retirement , right now its pretty cool.


----------

